# Soundausgabe plötzlich sehr leise



## MarcXL (4. November 2012)

*Soundausgabe plötzlich sehr leise*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe heute festgestellt das aus den Lautsprechern auf einmal nicht mehr die gewohnte Lautstärke rauskommt.

Lautstärke über Windows kontrolliert, steht auf üblichen 75%, hardwareseitig auf üblicher Stufe 20 von 50.

Der Lautstärkemixer ist auch angepasst an die Maximallautstärke von Windows, habe es mit VLC, Winamp und Itunes probiert, immer das gleiche Bild, ich kann meinen Regler bis auf 50 / 50 stellen um Raumlautstärke zu erzielen. 

Zu den Daten:

Creative X-Fi Platinum mit aktuellen Treibern

Edifier S730D

Verbunden mit Toslink-Kabel, ohne Adapter, direkt von Optical out zu Optical in


Ich habe die Treiber einmal raus, wieder rein, kabe die Onboardlösung mal angemacht und dort an den SPDIF angeschlossen, weiterhin alles leise. 

Die Kopfhörer sind nicht betroffen, die laufen ohne Probleme.

Von Seiten des PC kann ich wohl einen Fehler ausschließen da beide SPDIF-Ausgänge das gleiche Problem liefern. 

Mein Toslink-Kabel hat an einem Anschluss einen kleinen Knick dran vorne am dünnen Stück, lässt sich nicht 100% gerade biegen, steht also immer in kleinem Winkel etwas ab, hat aber die letzten Monate nie ein Problem verursacht. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob es an den Lautsprechern liegen könnte? Ich denk halt wenn es die durch Überspannung oder sonstiges zerschießt müsst gar nix mehr gehen, aber die Steuerung geht einwandfrei, Kann es nur den internen Verstärker gelegt haben oder meint Ihr es kann durch das Kabel kommen? 

Ich werd noch versuchen eine andere Quelle über analog an die Boxen anzuschließen falls ich passende Kabel von 3,5 auf Chinch rumliegen haben sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2012)

*AW: Soundausgabe plötzlich sehr leise*

Das Set hat doch bestimmt auch zusätzlich einen oder mehrere Buchsen-Anschlüsse, wo Du mal testweise ein Handy oder so was anschließen kannst, oder? Teste das mal, ob das auch leise ist.


----------



## MarcXL (4. November 2012)

*AW: Soundausgabe plötzlich sehr leise*

Komischerweise gehts jetzt wieder nachdem ich auf der Boxensteuerung mal die Mute gedrückt habe und dann nochmal zum aufheben. Plötzlich gings böse los, hatte auf ca 45 / 50 aufgedreht, statt Zimmerlautstärke hats mir fast die Scheiben aus den Fenstern genommen^^

Immerhin Problem gelöst.


----------

